

Please review our startup (Forever Fluffy) - mrh
https://foreverfluffy.com

======
maxbrown
It's a cute idea, and nicely implemented, but I'm not quite sure you're
solving a problem that people have. Who do you see using this? Why do you
think they would pay you for the service?

~~~
smt88
I don't think it has to solve a problem. It just has to make it easier for
people to do things that they're already doing, only better and/or cheaper
and/or faster.

That said, your questions are valid. Yes, people memorialize their pets, and
many do it online. For many, their deaths are as affecting as losing a human
relative, and humans have memorial sites.

How will this site reach those people? How many will actually want to use the
service? And would they pay for something they could do for free on an ad-hoc
basis on a different website?

This is just my gut talking, but they should probably pivot to provide an end-
to-end, just-lost-a-pet wizard (NOT a native app, but a website). Step 1
connects you with a crematorium, step 2 lets you buy an urn, step 3 lets you
send invites to friends/family for a service, step 4 lets you set up the
memorial page.

I know that might sound ridiculous, but losing a pet can be expensive and
time-consuming, just as it can be when you lose a human. People just want to
be connected with inexpensive services quickly, and Forever Fluffy could take
a very small cut for making the connection.

~~~
mrh
Like the end-to-end, just-lost-a-pet wizard idea. Will definitely discuss!

~~~
smt88
I'd suggest talking to veterinarians. As you can imagine, it's often necessary
to euthanize patients, but it's not necessarily in the scope of a
veterinarian's care to help you with the rest.

If a vet could say, "Visit _____.com, which will help you find services for
memorializing your pet," it would take a lot of pressure off of them. They
already do that for services that help plan home-cooked meals, insurance, etc.

------
alexbecker
I honestly cannot imagine paying money for this service. Going by recent
trends, that means a tech giant will acquire it for several billion in a year
or two.

~~~
mrh
Exciting! Would you use the service if it were free or do you have little
interest in memorializing pets in general?

------
lostinspacex
maybe you ahould discuss with the guy from klooff this subject he has wide
experience in the pets market, im pretty sure someone from startup chile can
give u his contact information

